# Post tubal ligation syndrome



## karinbowles (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm looking for a dx code for post tubal ligation syndrome.  I cannot find it in ICD 9 code book.  I looked under syndrome and under syndrome for fallopian, vas defrens.  I looked under V25.2 just to see if it might send me somewhere for that code.

Help!

Thank you

Karin


----------



## MnTwins29 (Aug 28, 2012)

Try using 998.89, other specified complication of procedures.   Since there is no specific code for this condition, and this was caused by a procedure, this will be the best you can do.


----------

